# Apartments & German Shepherds



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I did try searching this out on the forums before posting, but didn't quite find the answer(s) I was looking for. Currently I'm in the process of looking for a suitable apartment for myself and a German Shepherd. I currently do not have the dog, and figured moving into a GSD friendly apartment would be the first priority, then the dog. So far only 1 place has said yes to German Shepherds. My question is, is there a sq footage I should be shooting for? They've got anything from about 800sq ft to 1050sq ft at the moment. Would this be large enough for us? I mostly worried about the dog and it being enough room for him/her.

I've also been looking at houses to rent as well. I would probably think a house would be better, however the cost would definitely go up quite a bit (rent would be about the same), but then you have to also include all the maintenance and and cooling/heating (I'm in TX) and such.

Any thoughts or opinions or experiences on keeping a GSD in an apartment are welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our first house was 869 square feet. That was for 2 people, 1 GSD and one cat. You really don't need a lot of indoor space for a dog, even a larger one, because you're not exercising them in the house.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Our first house was 869 square feet. That was for 2 people, 1 GSD and one cat. You really don't need a lot of indoor space for a dog, even a larger one, because you're not exercising them in the house.


That's kind of what I figured as well. I just didn't want him/her to feel cramped or anything. I didn't know if there was a little hidden rule on how small you could go before something goes wrong heh. I did want to make sure he/she had his/her own little area (bed, toys, crates, whatever) though.

Thanks


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The first gsd I ever owned we lived in an apt for our first year together It was fine because i spent a lot of time outside exercising him Hiking and stuff


----------



## ashwerho (Jun 9, 2010)

I currently live in an apartment with my husband, GSD and Pit Bull. Though there isn't a lot of room, you're mainly concerned with the outdoors. They need A LOT of exercise. I try to take mine on a walk every morning. And, if you don't have a lot of time for them, it can get quite hectic. I almost gave mine to my parents until I found a dog trainer. But it's a constant work with them.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Dogs get their exercise outdoors, not indoors. Unless you have 5 acres of land you're looking for, room shouldn't matter too much. A small apartment should be fine. Just get the dog outdoors and you'll be fine with whatever you find.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Well I must say I am really relived to hear these responses and very much appreciate them! I've now just got find a place which allows us and meets my standards. It'll definitely be tough but I am sure I can find something.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I live in a condo not sure about the square footage but there's 2 people and three medium/large dogs living with us. It's a little cramped but we get them out for a walk twice a day for an hour each. After their walk and training their pretty quiet for the rest of the day and sleep or lounge around. you'll be fine just be sure to get your pup out for adequate exercise.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well the first rent I lived in was 600 sq ft, one bedroom, one bath, kitchen living combo.

I had two gsd's both near 100lbs, 2 cats and 2 birds) VERY COZY LOL..it was fine, because we had ALOT of outdoor space, (not that the dogs lived outside), and right next to a nature preserve..


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I've lived in apartments with dogs and like others said, the size of the apartment is not that important. What I would suggest you look for is the area near the apartment. Are there dog parks nearby? Will it be convenient for you to take the dog to off-leash areas. I think if you live in an unconvenient area, you're more likely not to properly exercise and socialize the dog.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

G


bluecoyote said:


> I've lived in apartments with dogs and like others said, the size of the apartment is not that important. What I would suggest you look for is the area near the apartment. Are there dog parks nearby? Will it be convenient for you to take the dog to off-leash areas. I think if you live in an unconvenient area, you're more likely not to properly exercise and socialize the dog.


x2. Please make sure you have somewhere near where they can run. We didn't get our dogs until after we got a house and it has a backyard that is 50x150 ft.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My townhouse in Crofton, MD was 810 sq ft and I had two full grown WGSDs there (our fenced in yard was only about 20x20 but we went to a park every day).


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

we live in an aparment and like bluecoyote said i dont think it matters just as long as you get them out enough ) thats the fun part anyways right? we are almost never home haha


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> G
> 
> x2. Please make sure you have somewhere near where they can run. We didn't get our dogs until after we got a house and it has a backyard that is 50x150 ft.


behind our apartment there is a green belt we go every day and its just great we love it  then there is our walks and her boy friend tony we have to visit  haha


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Our first apartment was a 1 bedroom 800sqft. We started with 2 cats and right before we left we had 2 cats, 1 adult WGSD, and 1 GSD puppy. The complex had a small fenced in park for the complex dogs that we could use to run the dogs in. 

Then we moved to a 2 bedroom townhouse on a golf course (still no yard). By the end of that we had 2 adult GSDs and 2 GSD puppies. There was a tract of undeveloped land down the street that we could run the dogs in.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

haha we are thinking of getting a second dog when we move into out two bedroom. we are still stumped on a shepherd pup or a rescue. i think we are going to rescue a dog from the king county animal shelter


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

There is one other thing to consider - your neighbors. In an apartment building you are in close quarters. You will need to figure how much time your dog will be spending alone while you are away (at work for example.)
Hopefully, the majority of the other tenants will be doing the same thing - but if your dog is a noisy barker and disturbs those who are around, you will hear about it. That's why you need to tire him out before you leave, and train him to stay in a crate. Crated dogs are generally quieter than those given the freedom of the apartment which can get to a window and bark at passers by. Give him some safe toys (like a stuffed Kong), leave a radio on (talk station) and he should be content until you return. 
___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my house is 900sq ft. we 've had two large dogs at once.
your house or apartment is a shelter for the dog.
with plenty of exercise 800sq feet is fine.



jimmyhasadog said:


> They've got anything from about 800sq ft to 1050sq ft at the moment.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

bluecoyote said:


> I've lived in apartments with dogs and like others said, the size of the apartment is not that important. What I would suggest you look for is the area near the apartment. Are there dog parks nearby? Will it be convenient for you to take the dog to off-leash areas. I think if you live in an unconvenient area, you're more likely not to properly exercise and socialize the dog.


We actually have a bunch of dog parks here in Houston so thankfully I can go to those. I'm also looking into doing some backpacking/hiking as well. I'm not too worried about getting out and about with the dog, I just wanted to make sure being in an apartment wasn't going to be a bad idea. I'm actually really psyched that I'll be able to bring the dog out for a run or to the dog park, etc.



Anja1Blue said:


> There is one other thing to consider - your neighbors. In an apartment building you are in close quarters. You will need to figure how much time your dog will be spending alone while you are away (at work for example.)
> Hopefully, the majority of the other tenants will be doing the same thing - but if your dog is a noisy barker and disturbs those who are around, you will hear about it. That's why you need to tire him out before you leave, and train him to stay in a crate. Crated dogs are generally quieter than those given the freedom of the apartment which can get to a window and bark at passers by. Give him some safe toys (like a stuffed Kong), leave a radio on (talk station) and he should be content until you return.


Susan, thank you so much for this post. I think something to mention would be I spend 9 hours at work, 5 days a week. I was planning on getting the dog on one of my off days, so that I could at least be there those 2 days to help adjust, etc. Would that be a good idea?

Barking (in the beginning) is actually something I did think about and certainly have a concern for. I don't need to get yelled at right away  I've definitely kept in mind crate training and would like to look into it some more.

I much appreciate the toys/radio comment as well. I will definitely keep both in mind!!

Thank you again so much everyone!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I live in a three bedroom apartment with my dogs. We have over a 100square meters and it's more than enough space for two people and three dogs and it works just fine.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My house is 800 sq feet. I have a very big front yard and Sinister gets lots of exercise so the size of the apartment/house doesn't matter. It's me, Sinister and 3 cats. The cats have their own room and Sinister and I share a bedroom. We have plenty of room


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

jimmyhasadog said:


> Susan, thank you so much for this post. I think something to mention would be I spend 9 hours at work, 5 days a week. I was planning on getting the dog on one of my off days, so that I could at least be there those 2 days to help adjust, etc. Would that be a good idea?
> 
> Thank you again so much everyone!


Are you thinking of adopting an adult dog or getting a puppy?? The only reason I ask is that if you are gone 9 hours a day, you are going to eb very hard pressed to housebreak a puppy. A puppy simply cannot hold it for 9 hours, more like only 2 or 3 in the beginning. 

Adults dogs have the bladder control necessary to be OK for that length of time. 

And yes I would absolutely try to have as much time as possible off to help your new dog to adjust. I usually try to aim for holiday weekends if at all possible or school vacations (I'm a teacher) So I'll take off Friday, have Saturday, Sunday, and then the Monday holiday...which gives me 4 days to get my new dog settled in. It can take some time and you have to feel out how the new dog reacts to things. 

It also does not hurt to be on good terms with your neighbors (and hopefully those neighbors have dogs!)


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Are you thinking of adopting an adult dog or getting a puppy?? The only reason I ask is that if you are gone 9 hours a day, you are going to eb very hard pressed to housebreak a puppy. A puppy simply cannot hold it for 9 hours, more like only 2 or 3 in the beginning.
> 
> Adults dogs have the bladder control necessary to be OK for that length of time.
> 
> ...


Oh no, definitely _not_ a puppy. At least not at this point in my life. I'd love too, but it's not the right time. I was thinking possibly 2-3 years old. Do you think this would be an okay age, or should I shoot for maybe 4-5 years old. I was thinking by 2-3 they would be hopefully house trained and okay with being alone for awhile.

I could definitely always take some extra time off, maybe a couple extra days on top of my weekend as well. By the time I get the dog (crossing my fingers it might be sometime this fall) I should have more PTO time built up.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with most of the other people on this forum. The size of the apartment is not as important as what it is close to. If it is close to a park or dog park then that will make it more convenient to exercise them. As long as the dog gets plenty of exercise they should be fine. I also use a treadmill for exercise, as well as letting the dogs swim for exercise.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I agree with most of the other people on this forum. The size of the apartment is not as important as what it is close to. If it is close to a park or dog park then that will make it more convenient to exercise them. As long as the dog gets plenty of exercise they should be fine. I also use a treadmill for exercise, as well as letting the dogs swim for exercise.


Yeah, we have a bunch of dog parks here, so that'll definitely be one place to take out some energy. Also plan on going for runs/walks as well. How much exercise do you give your dog per day, 1 hour? Or more?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

When I was living in Santa Barbara I was living in a 1 bedroom apartment with Riley (My Sheltie mix, I didn't have my GSD Koda yet), a smaller foster dog, two cats, and my boyfriend at the time. Granted, the dogs were smaller than a GSD, if you add them together with the two cats, you can probably make a GSD out of it.  Point being, it was completely fine. I took the dogs out all the time, brought them to the beach to run, walked downtown with them (I could even bring them into Border's to read with me, that was cool), took them on hikes, etc. As everyone has been saying, unless you intend to live in a closet with this dog, we're pretty sure you'll be fine so long as you get him/her out every day. A yard isn't even a necessity so long as you stick to a routine as far as exercise and potty breaks.


----------

